# McFarland USA on BD 6/2



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Based on an Inspirational True Story








Discover Your Inner Champion



New on Disney Blu-ray® Combo Pack, Disney Movies Anywhere, and Digital HD

June 2nd





SYNOPSIS: In the tradition of Disney sports movies comes “McFarland, USA” based on a true story of underdogs triumphing over tremendous obstacles. This heartwarming drama follows novice runners who strive to build a cross-country team under Coach Jim White (Kevin Costner) in their predominantly Latino high school. Everyone has a lot to learn about each other, but when Coach realizes the boys’ exceptional running ability, things change. Beyond their talent, it’s the power of family, commitment to each other and work ethic that transform them into champions — helping them achieve their own American dream. 



CAST: Kevin Costner (“Dances with Wolves,” “The Untouchables”), Maria Bello (“A History of Violence,” “Prisoners”), Carlos Pratts (“Paranormal Activity: The Marked Ones,” “Out of the Fire”), Morgan Saylor (TV’s “Homeland,” “Cirque du Freak: The Vampire’s Assistant”).



DIRECTOR: Niki Caro (“Whale Rider”)



PRODUCERS: Mark Ciardi, Gordon Gray



RELEASE DATE: June 2, 2015



PRODUCT INFO: Blu-ray Combo Pack (BD + Digital HD), Disney Movies Anywhere, DVD, Digital HD/SD and On-Demand



DVD

BONUS FEATURES: “Juntos” Music Video by Juanes

Inspiring McFarland



Blu-Ray,

Disney Movies Anywhere,

Digital HD/SD*

BONUS FEATURES: McFarland Reflections

“Juntos” Music Video by Juanes

Inspiring McFarland

Deleted and Extended Scenes





*Digital bonus offerings may vary by retailer





GENRE: Sports Drama/Inspirational

RATINGS: PG

FEATURE RUN TIME: 129 minutes

ASPECT RATIO: 2.39:1

AUDIO: 5.1 DTS-HDMA (English) and 5.1 Dolby Digital (Spanish)

LANGUAGES: English

SUBTITLES: English and Spanish





​


----------

